# Butterfield Double



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

I was going to do this double this past weekend, but I was called away for a funeral and couldn't attend. Anyway's when I got back I asked some of my riding friends how it was and out of the 6 I talked with, 5 had only bad things to say. ( 2 got DQ'ed for not having legbands, but they were well lit and met all laws ). I would like to know if there were others who did this ride and get some feedback on what they thought of the ride.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

did it 2 years ago, it's fine. Debbie seems to be serious about enforcing the leg bands, that's a good thing. Besides, for people who forget theirs, she sells some for something like 5$ at the start. And she's a lawyer so she knows her stuff 

Pierre





Dysfunctional ******* said:


> I was going to do this double this past weekend, but I was called away for a funeral and couldn't attend. Anyway's when I got back I asked some of my riding friends how it was and out of the 6 I talked with, 5 had only bad things to say. ( 2 got DQ'ed for not having legbands, but they were well lit and met all laws ). I would like to know if there were others who did this ride and get some feedback on what they thought of the ride.


----------

